# Do you give your poo??



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi just wondering if any of you give your puppies bones and i mean large'ish bones to help with the teething?

If you do are they raw or cooked? 

Ted is teething/mouthing quite badly at the moment and is hurting us with his little nips! we yelp back to stop him, but any responses would be helpful.
Thanks
Regards
Marie


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Have u tried deer antlers? Totally safe and don't make a mess when chewed! They're in the shops called stag bars or antler bars... Sidney's the same age as Ted and he chews on it for ages...giving my hands and arms a pleasant rest!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves antlers too entertains her for hours. I have never given her real bones.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I use antler bars and Himalayan dog chews. Also with the antlers, I get them split. Bones I believe are too hard for the puppy teeth.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We've got a few hooves kicking about and stag bars, Fergus is entertaining himself with these and they'll be fab when he starts teething. Cooked ones are a no no as they"ll splinter, uncooked bones are fine, to eat source non weight bearing bones chicken wings, necks,carcasses, lamb ribs, ox tail, these are softer bones, for recreation you can go for the longer knuckle ended bones but make sure they are from younger animals again so they're arent too hard as they can damage teeth.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are raw fed so they eat raw meaty bones every day like the ones Karen has listed. For teething I would go for stag bars, pizzle sticks or paddy wack, mine still chew on them for hours.


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone, very useful replies, I've never heard of antler bars, I will have a look for some and let you know how we get on.

Regards
Marie


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Some dogs may not like the antler at first, you can try soaking it on chicken broth overnight, some even for a week to make it more tasteful.


----------

